# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Pyetje  pergjigje

## erzeni

Sa per te vene ne levizje pak kujtesen mendoj te bejme nje si konkurs  me pyetje nga letersia dhe jeta e shkrimtareve te njohur.

1- Si quhet poeti J ,  prinderit e te cilit jane Shkrimtari i njohur P dhe piktorja e njohur S ?????

2- Si quhet shkrimtari,  prinderit e te cilit jane dhe emra te njohur ne kinematografine tone ?

3- Si quhet babai i perkthyesit te shquar te "cajld haroldit"  te Bajronit ?

4- Shkrimtari i "sikur te isha djale" eshte nga a) Berati.. b) Korca ose c) Dibra ?

5- Migjeni ..a punoj mesues ne .. a) Burrel   b) Lushnje  ose c) Puke??

6- Ne cilin qytet gjendet nji skulpture kushtuar nji rilindasi ku Ai paraqitet i ulur me nji liber ne dore?

7- Si quhet shkrimtari ne romanin e te cilit flitet shume per zhukat e mocalet e Myzeqese??

8- Si quhet shkrimtari i huaj qe ne nji roman te tije flitet per arme dhe luften e pare boterore??

9- Si quhet shkrimtari qe ka per emer nji emer kafshe dhe  ne nji roman te tije flitet per Napoleonin dhe Kutuzovin ??

10- Si quhet nji shkrimtar  e atdhetar i joni qe jetoj dhe ne Amerike dhe per mbiemer ka emrin e nji qyteti qe ndodhet jasht kufirit shteteror ?


suksese..

----------


## erzeni

Ja dhe 10 pyetje nga muzika.



1- Cila eshte ajo kengetare jona e re e cila mund te marre pjese dhe ne festival te San Remos?

2- Cili eshte ai  fshat i bukur ne jug te Shqiperise qe eshte dhe mbiemer per dy kengetare tona ??

3- Si quhet nji kompozitor i joni i cili eshte  shok me Agim Docin dhe vella dhe me nji ish minister te mbrojtjes te Shqiperise??

4-Si quhet kengetarja qe kendon nji kenge me titull "valsi lumturise"??

5- E bija e kompozitorit te kenges "valsi lumturise " eshte a)balerine   b) sportiste  ose c) soprano ??

6- Gjeni emrin e shkrimtarit mbi romanin e te cilit mbeshtetet libreti i Operas "La Traviata"??
Ndihme... 
I biri ketij shkrimtari ka shkruar  nji roman ku permendet keshtjella ne det Ifi ne France. 

7- Sonata " monlight" ose e henes eshte kompozuar nga a)Shubert  b) Bethoven ose c) Wagner ??

8-  Cili nga tenoret e njohur mban nji peshqir ne qafe...
a) Domingo...b)  Pavarotti ..ose  c) Carrera??

9- Cili eshte nji Kengetar veteran i joni  qe mbiemer ka emrin e nji bime qe hane shume dhe kuajt ??

10- Autori i "Bolero-s"  eshte  a) italian   b) francez  ose c) norvegjez ?? 

suksese...

----------


## Lule Portokalli

2. Teodor Keko

3. Kompozitori Zhulali

4. Dibra

5. Puke

6. Elbasan (Kostandin Kristoforidhi)

7. Jakov Xoxa

9. Leon Tolstoi

----------


## Lule Portokalli

1. Elsa Lila

2. Libohova

3.Kompozitori Zhulali

4. Vace Zela

5. Soprano (Inva Mula)

6. Aleksander Dyma (Zonja me Kamalie, eshte romani )

7. Bethoven

8. Pvaroti

9. Tonin Tershera


Ps. Me falni, sepse tek posti i meparshem kam vene gabimisht kompozitorin Zhulali, ne vend jo te duhur. Eshte lapsus.....

----------


## Dikur

Ide e bukur kjo e jotja Erzeni...

Po plotesoj  ato pak gjera qe ka len shpirti fshehur...

Tek letersia

1) Jamarber Marko

3)Petro Nini Luarasi

8)Heminguei ndoshta

Dhe tek muzika

10) Francez

----------


## erzeni

Ju lumte!


I Keni gjetur  saktesisht.


Urime   Shpirti dhe Dikur !

----------


## erzeni

Vazhdojme me konkursin. Kte radhe pyetjet jane te perziera nga shume fusha te artit.


1- Cili shkrimtar eshte dhe autori i kenges ...Drita dal ka here ..c'po troket nji dere..  ?

2- C'kane te perbashket vec letersise Pablo Neruda  dhe Petro Marko?

3- Ckane te perbashket  profesoret Dhimiter Shyteriqi, Ylli Popa dhe Aleks Buda?

4- Njeri u varros ne Lezhe , tjetri lindi ne nji fshat te Lezhes ..kush jane keta dy njerez te medhej te Kombit tone qe kane te perbashket dhe emrin ?

5- Cfare kane te perbashket  artistet Odise Paskali e  Mentor Xhemali  me forumistet  Eni dhe Albo? 

6- Cili eshte ai qytet i vogel ne rrugen Durres-Elbasan qe ka nxjerre dy dirigjenta te medhej?

7- Kane emrin njisoj por njeri  kendon me kitarre e tjetri ka kompozuar muziken e filmit Skenderbeu. Cilet jane keta?

8- Cili eshte ai shkrimtar i joni qe diku nji personazh i tije thote..mos u merr me vajza bjonde ..se ato jane vagabonde ..dhe qe vet gruan e tije e ka bjonde??

9- Cili eshte poeti yne qe studioj dhe ne Rumani e Austri  dhe kishte dy shtepi..nje ne Tiran e nje ne vendlindje??

10- Cili aktor i njohur i hollywodit ka qene ne Gramsh, babai i te cilit  luan dhe Spartakus ?

----------


## Dikur

Erzeni, ti qenke mir se te pelqeka vetem te pyesesh l :buzeqeshje:  

Ok... po provoj..

1- Kole  Jakova

2- Spanjen??

3- Te treve i pelqejne ballakumet lol jane nga Elbasani

4- Gjergj Kastriot  dhe Gjergj Fishta

5-E komplikuar shum kjo pyetje,spo ngaterrohem fare lool

6- Peqini  Ferdinand Deda dhe Rifat Teqja

7-

8- Kadare

9- Lasgush poradeci

10- Michael Douglas

Erzeni ... heren tjeter jo 10 po 20 pyetje bej mire??lolol







 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## erzeni

Dikur ! 

 I  ke gjetur gati te gjitha.

 Ju lumte!


Nga konkursi pare akoma nuk eshte gjetur kjo pyetje:

10- Si quhet nji shkrimtar e atdhetar i joni qe jetoj dhe ne Amerike dhe per mbiemer ka emrin e nji qyteti qe ndodhet jasht kufirit shteteror ?

si dhe nga konkursi tjeter :

7- Kane emrin njisoj por njeri kendon me kitarre e tjetri ka kompozuar muziken e filmit Skenderbeu. Cilet jane keta?




E tani 10 pyetje te tjera:



1-Nji dite dy burra te shquar te kombit nisen me kale nga Shkodra per ti bere nji vizite mikut te tyre famullitar ne  kishen e fshatit i cili ishte po ashtu njeri i shquar dhe konsiderohet arkeologu i pare Shqiptar.
Kush jane keta tre njerez te shquar?

2- Mbante  si nick emrin e nji mali te vendlindjes dhe shkruante nga shkretetirat e Nilit. Cili eshte ky poet? 

3- Kush i shkroi keto vargje:

 Ah! po; e ambal fjala e saje
 Porsi gjumi  m'nji kerthi
 ..................................

4- Ishte mik me Petro Markon dhe ka shkruar nji poezi me "vija te bardha" etj etj. Cili eshte ky poet?

5- Ndoc i thone por gjen gjetje te bukura ne poezite e tije.
Per cilin eshte fjala?

6- Profesor N , nga Berati, studiues i shquar i vepres se Naim Frasherit. Jetoi   dhe punoi per dekada ne Itali. 
Per cilin eshte fjala?

7- Emrin e ka nga nji shpend  kengetar. Nji poezi e bukur e tije i kushtohet Camerise. Vdiq ne Amerike. Kush eshte ky poet?

8- Nji kenge korcare thote; nje dit shko..nje dit shkova nga ....... .
Cili eshte Poeti nga ky fshat  qe ...shkroi poezine e famshme qe e kendojne dhe sportistet..?

9- Cili i shkroi vargjet:

Dale moj se jam i cale
Dale moj se s'jam me djale
............................

Ai  ishte edhe muzikant dhe Historian. 


10- Kengetari i  njohur Tiranas R , babai ka luajtur ne filma dhe nena ka kenduar ne Ansamblin e kengeve e valleve.
Per cilin eshte fjala?



suksese.

----------


## MI CORAZON

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga erzeni_ 



Nga konkursi pare akoma nuk eshte gjetur kjo pyetje:

10- Si quhet nji shkrimtar e atdhetar i joni qe jetoj dhe ne Amerike dhe per mbiemer ka emrin e nji qyteti qe ndodhet jasht kufirit shteteror ?

si dhe nga konkursi tjeter :

7- Kane emrin njisoj por njeri kendon me kitarre e tjetri ka kompozuar muziken e filmit Skenderbeu. Cilet jane keta?

  .......Sperancen KAPEDAN! 

   10) Faik Konica

     7) Francesk Radi-   :buzeqeshje:  Cesk Zadeja.........

----------


## denku

une po i pergjigjem pyetjes se kengetarit tiranas.
Bojken Lako
pershendetje!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga denku_ 
> *une po i pergjigjem pyetjes se kengetarit tiranas.
> Bojken Lako
> pershendetje!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




 :buzeqeshje:   .........megjithese une nuk marr pjese ne konkurs.......sepse,,,,s'jemi te gjithe njesoj...kush del fitues ben ndeshje me mua,,,,,,,,lol, por po te them qe je "wrong" DENKU..........eshte R.M.(kengetari)

----------


## Dreri

...Une do u pergjigjem disa pyetjeve
Po te ishte te kujtoja dhjetera poezi te poetit cam i cili vdiq ne amerike do ishte me e lehte  se sa per ters nuk e kujtoj emrin e vertete, por  me kujtohet qe ka Xhaferi  mbiemrin ne mos gabohem......ja disa vargje te tij  " Era perplas pas shpines portat e thyera...na tregojne drejtimin  plumbat ..na ndricojne rrugen rrufete. ne popull muhaxhir cam ecim neper shi Lamturmire cameri"     ose .."Te varfer jemi ketu " "te varfer jemi atje" "te varfer jemi" ku do qe vemi"..........U degjua sirene e trenit ne stacionin e fundit" ndihem vetem " askush nuk do shkunde pika shiu mbi pragun tim" etj etj
                        *       *      *
Ndoc Gjetja eshte poeti qe ka poezi te gjetura
                        *     *      *
 Vija  te bardha anash
Vija te bardha para 
Vija te bardha mbrapa
Ah vija te bardha 
Ma nxite jeten
                 Xhevahir Spahiu
          *      *     *
Avni Mula..dhe e bija Inva, ( Inva emri mbrapsht i te jatit, qe ne fakt  ajo u rrit shume e mbare per te jatin e per Shqiperine) Pra sopranoja Inva Mula
            *     *     *
Stavri  Drenova, eshte poeti korcar
          *        *       *
Cajupi, ka shkruar nga Misiri
         *        *      *
Kam pershtypje se per arkeologun e pare shqiptar behet fjale per At Shtjefen Gjecovin
                        Uroj qe te kem gjete disa nga pyetjet e mbetura pa pergjigje

----------


## Dikur

Ok... vazhdojme Erzen??

Po e nis nga fundi ...

10- Redon Makashi

9-Fan Noli  "Plak topall edhe ashik"

8-Asdreni (Aleksander Stavre Drenova) Himni i flamurit

7-Bilal Xhaferri (jo bilbil Erzeniiii)  :buzeqeshje:  

6- 

5-Ndoc Gjetja

4- Maksi Velo 

3-Fishta "Gjuha shqype"

2-Andon Zako Cajupi

1-


Te pershendes Erzen .. Nuk e mer me mend sa me pelqen Erzeni..
lumi eee se mos te shkon mendja per keq ty looooool

----------


## MI CORAZON

Perseri çohet lugat Mehmeti sonte.

----------


## erzeni

Po..

Kam dhene gabim te dhenat per Bilal Xhaferrin..Sdi pse ne ate moment mu fiksua ne mendje Bilbil  ne vend te Bilal.

"Dikur" flmn per ndreqjen.

Po ..ju "Mi corazon" e keni gjetur per se behet fjale..Francesk Radi dhe Cesk Zadeja. 
Dhe per Redon Makashin jeni ne rregull.

"Dreri" edhe juve i keni gjetur pyetjet pothuajse..


"Dikur"  perseri e sakte ju.. me perjashtim te "maks velos"  qe duhet Xhevahir Spahiu..




Keto  pyetje nuk jane gjetur akoma (ala).  

6- Profesor N , nga Berati, studiues i shquar i vepres se Naim Frasherit. Jetoi dhe punoi per dekada ne Itali. 
Per cilin eshte fjala?

dhe.. 

1-Nji dite dy burra te shquar te kombit nisen me kale nga Shkodra per ti bere nji vizite mikut te tyre famullitar ne kishen e fshatit i cili ishte po ashtu njeri i shquar dhe konsiderohet arkeologu i pare Shqiptar.
Kush jane keta tre njerez te shquar?

Dreri ka gjetur mikpritsin .. qe eshte fjala per Shtjefen Gjecovin por mbetet ..

Kush jane dy vizitoret qe i bejne vizite  At Shtjefnit??

Ndihme.. Njeri eshte Poet i madh..tjetri filozof e levrues i madh i gjuhes tone.

Poeti eshte verior..Levruesi..jugor.


suksese...

Ne Forum keni pasur material per keto personalitete te Kultures tone.

...................

Tani nji dhjece tjeter..kujdes mprehni veshet dhe lapsat..


1-  Cili eshte autori i ketyre vargjeve??

Ka ra rrezja nder bajama !
T'bin e vet kshtu e pvete e  ama:
- C'ke moj bi qi kjan e fshan ?
Kjan e fshan e vetllat vran ?

2- Profesor Rrok Zojzi  eshte  a) biolog ...  b) etnograf  ose c ) Kirurg ???

3- Piktori i  jone  A. B. autor mes tjerash i  piktures "refugjatet" ku paraqitet nji plak i verber me shkop ..nji femije dhe nji grua ne ikje.. si dhe i piktures "shqiperia vallzon" ku duket nji rreth njerzish kapur dor per dore me kostume kombetare eshte nga a) Gjirokastra..  b) Gjakova  ose c) Korca ??

4- Eshte  nga fshati i Fatos Arapit,  kendoi kenge popullore vlonjate e me vone dhe Kuksiane..
Na kujton elizabeth taylor-in ne nji film.

Per cilen kengetare behet fjale?

5- Aktor i madh shqiptar por dhe me fat sepse pati rast te luaj filma dhe me Claudia Cardinale-n dhe me Iren Papas. Natyrisht dhe do jete puthur me ato.

Cili eshte ky artist?

6- Kompozitor  austriak, autor i qindra kengeve. 
Kenge te tije ka kenduar dhe Maria Kraja (Serenade) e Ema Qazimi (Bliri).

Per cilin muzikant eshte fjala?



7- .. i am sorry mama....thote mes tjerash Ai ne nji kenge te tije.
Kohet e fundit ka luajtur dhe ne nji film.
Eshte idol i kalamajve 5 deri ne 35 vjec.

Kush eshte ky kengetar?

8- Ndersa  mandolinat  e Grupit  tingellojne bukur ne surdine...degjohet nji ze i mrekullueshem..

dua naten ne vere..
...........................
kur fryn zefiri me ere..
edhe qarku eshte i skuqur..
.......................
por me shume dua  Shqiperine etj etj..

Cili eshte tenori korcar qe kendonte aq bukur me shoket e tije te grupit te famshem ?

9- Merre dhe jeten time..po e deshe..thote Ai ne nji kenge..
Por ne nji video ai bredh me Benz mbushur me misa andej nga Uji ftohte i Vlores dhe meazalla se ta jep nji xhiro...

Cili eshte ky artist?

10- Ajo flet embel dhe  te ben per vehte kur prezanton.
S  eshte  perhere e qeshur dhe ndonse bjonde ..nuk eshte vagabonde..
Kush eshte kjo prezantuese e mire njohur e jona??



suksese..

----------


## denku

5- Bekim Fehmiu
7- Eminem
9-Ardit Gjebrea
10-Silvana Brace?

----------


## Dita

2- Profesor Rrok Zojzi eshte a) biolog ... b) etnograf ose c ) Kirurg ???

b) etnograf



3- Piktori i jone A. B. autor mes tjerash i piktures "refugjatet" ku paraqitet nji plak i verber me shkop ..nji femije dhe nji grua ne ikje.. si dhe i piktures "shqiperia vallzon" ku duket nji rreth njerzish kapur dor per dore me kostume kombetare eshte nga a) Gjirokastra.. b) Gjakova ose c) Korca ??


b) GJakova



4- Eshte nga fshati i Fatos Arapit, kendoi kenge popullore vlonjate e me vone dhe Kuksiane..
Na kujton elizabeth taylor-in ne nji film.

Per cilen kengetare behet fjale?


Ketu po ia fus kot, mos eshte gruaja e Namik Dokles, se ajo me duket se eshte kengetare dhe me duket se eshte andej nga Mallakastra.

----------


## krispi

Kengetarja vlonjate -  Kleopatra Dokle ( e ke ngaterru muhabetin me Elizabet Teilorin  :buzeqeshje: 
Kompozitori austriak - Shubert

----------


## erzeni

krispi..  degjo !

liz taylor luan ne filmin Cleopatra. Prandaj ishte ajo si lidhje.

Krispi  i ke gjetur sakte ato dy pyetje. te lumte.

Denku, gjithashtu i ke rene pikes me pergjigjet e tua.

Dita,  dhe ju i keni gjetur sakte pergjigjet e pyetjeve. ju lumte.

Kleopatres ju afruat per pak. Ajo eshte gruaja e vellait te Namikut.





Keto pyetje nuk jane gjetur akoma (ala). 

1- Profesor N. R.   nga Berati, studiues i shquar i vepres se Naim Frasherit. Jetoi dhe punoi per dekada ne Itali. 
Per cilin eshte fjala?

2-Nji dite dy burra te shquar te kombit nisen me kale nga Shkodra per ti bere nji vizite mikut te tyre famullitar ne kishen e fshatit i cili ishte po ashtu njeri i shquar dhe konsiderohet arkeologu i pare Shqiptar.
Kush jane keta tre njerez te shquar?

Dreri ka gjetur mikpritsin .. qe eshte fjala per Shtjefen Gjecovin por mbetet ..

Kush jane dy vizitoret qe i bejne vizite At Shtjefnit??

Ndihme.. Njeri eshte Poet i madh..tjetri filozof e levrues i madh i gjuhes tone.

Poeti eshte verior..Levruesi..jugor.



3- Ka ra rrezja nder bajama !
T'bin e vet kshtu e pvete e ama:
- C'ke moj bi qi kjan e fshan ?
Kjan e fshan e vetllat vran ?

Cili eshte autori ketyre vargjeve??

4- Ndersa mandolinat e Grupit tingellojne bukur ne surdine...degjohet nji ze i mrekullueshem..

dua naten ne vere..
...........................
kur fryn zefiri me ere..
edhe qarku eshte i skuqur..
.......................
por me shume dua Shqiperine etj etj..

Cili eshte tenori korcar qe kendonte aq bukur me shoket e tije te grupit te famshem ?


Po shtojme dhe 6 pyetje te tjera te behen 10.

5- Nga mbiemri  te kujton ndonji  shites te  koheve te vjetra  por ne fakt eshte piktor i madh i joni dhe nji nga autoret e afreskeve ne Muzeun e Skenderbeut ne Kruje.

Kush eshte ky Piktor?

6-  Kendon nji kenge te mirnjohur te kompozitorit kosovar Rexho Mulliqi. Zeri i saje eshte fantastik. Para ca kohesh ajo ishte e ftuar tek Ardit gjebrea ne televizion.

Cila eshte kjo kengetare e madhe?

7- Ne oborrin e burgut ishte nji peme qershie. Ai beri nji poezi per qershine. Me vone ai doli nga burgu dhe u arratis dhe jetoi ne USA.
Vdiq para disa vjetesh dhe hiri i tije u hodh ne detin e Durresit.

Kush eshte ky Shkrimtar dhe studiues i Letrsise tone?

8- Ndalnju ! Ku veni o burra ? !

...tha Ai ne fjalimin qe mbajti ne Shkoder me 1936 me rastin e percjelljes se eshtrave te heronjve Cerciz Topullit dhe Muco Qullit ne vendlindje..

Kush ishte oratori i famshem?

9- Kevin Kostneri u dashurua me ate ne film. Sot Ajo ka vajtur 40 kile nga abuzimet me drogen.
Kush eshte kjo kengetare e madhe?

10- Kush eshte autori ketyre vargjeve?

Kosovë! 
Ne themi se ti je djep i shqiptarisë. 
Ata thonë se ti je djep i serbisë (!) 
Si ka mundësi të jetë një djep 
Që lind dy binjakë? 
Njëri që pin tambël e, 
tjetri që pin gjak! 



.......suksese!.......

----------

